
Chloroquine Is a Zinc Ionophore (2014) - kiterunner2346
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4182877/
======
jmalicki
(2014)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

------
warmfuzzykitten
This paper seems to have nothing at all to do with COVID-19.

~~~
jmalicki
It explains a possible mechanism of action of one of the most promising
COVID-19 treatments.

~~~
LinuxBender
Another compound used that is also a zinc ionophore is Quercetin [1] which
quite a few folks here already take for other reasons. It is easier to get
online since it does not require a prescription. It also has less side effects
than Chloroquine which is a plus in my book. I mention this because you have
to be taking it in the first few days or prior to infection to be most
effective. Doctors will be treating people that are well beyond the first few
days of infection.

[1] -
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25050823](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25050823)

